# Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6.



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

I just relocated my MAF to the intake side of my supercharger and my car is running really rich.The set up that i'm using is ATP chip, 310cc injectors, and 4bar FPR.What can i do to get my car running correctly?


_Modified by 12V GTI at 11:19 PM 11-25-2003_


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (12V GTI)*

Has anybody had problems with there MAF relocation?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (12V GTI)*

what pipe do you have off the inlet of your blower? Running a bov...and rerouting the air? I ran this setup on my vortech'd vr6 with atp/310cc software and it ran great.








You might have some sort of leak or your maf may be too close to the charger inlet. Either that or some wiring is funky.


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (leebro61)*

The maf has to be located far away from the supercharger inlet and you need to run a recirculating dump valve to prevent air from spiraling down the inlet hosing onto the maf which causes it to run rich.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (Corradovr6sc)*

That is a true statement if your talking about a Corrado. My maf is about 10-12 inches from the SC inlet. 

How rich are you talking here?


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (J Dubya)*

What's the difference between the corrado and golf setup for maf relocation?


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (Corradovr6sc)*

I just got to thinking about my last statement, I'm thinking of the filter being father away from the MAF not the MAF being father away from the charger. Sorry my bad.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (J Dubya)*

I also would like to learn more about the location of the MAF and running rich in the lower RPM range. I have been struggling to get the air/fuel leaned out below the 3700 rpm mark..


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

Also if your MAF is backwards ca will run sucky and VERY RICH.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Does it have anything to do with the 4bar fpr? I'm no expert on this but I'm just saying that I've got a VF kit with 24# injectors and my car ran real rich and then I switched back to my 3bar stock fpr and things got much better.
So, I don't know about your application but thought I'd throw it out there.
Are you running rich all the time or just at idle?
Later,


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

Here are the pics of my set up


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

I seem to be running very rich from idle to about 3000 RPM.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

Does it idle bog when you come to a stop?


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*

yes it does


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

I had the same problem. I really double checked/tightened down my connectors and it fixed it. It seemed like vacuumn leaks to me, and with the new maf position, its really suspcepitble to it I think


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*

could a bad O2 sensor also make my car run rich?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (12V GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *12V GTI* »_could a bad O2 sensor also make my car run rich?

perhaps, but not under WOT because it doesn't rely on o2 sensors then.... how rich is rich??? 
is it "peg rich" on an Autometer A/F gauge, or is it rich via a wideband(or perhaps pouring out black smoke rich?)?


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (Anand20v)*

peged so rich on idle that it bogs out and turns my spark plugs black on idle.


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

ill show you guys my spark plugs that i've been running for about 20 miles.Give me a second to post the pics.


----------



## Corradovr6sc (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

Maf doesn't look all that far away from the blower. Try using some flexible hosing to move the maf further away and run a bov. I've experemented with this a lot and it didn't run right until the maf was a long way away. I've also got my maf horizontal, with the hose bent through 90 degrees which may help prevent turbulence and I am running a bov which prevents the rich condition. Try using some flexible hose to move the maf then see what u have on the air/fuel meter.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (12V GTI)*

RE: looking at the 2nd photo.
Is that the way you have the MAF installed in the car?
The MAF flow direction as you have it is backwards. The flange (with
the side hooks, also the same end that has the flow straightener grid) 
used to go to the airbox and the other end was connected
to the 'J' hose, before you went FI.

I could be wrong....just double check.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Problem with MAF relocation on supercharged VR6. (leebro61)*

Are you running a BOV?


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_RE: looking at the 2nd photo.
Is that the way you have the MAF installed in the car?
The MAF flow direction as you have it is backwards. The flange (with
the side hooks, also the same end that has the flow straightener grid) 
used to go to the airbox and the other end was connected
to the 'J' hose, before you went FI.

I could be wrong....just double check.
Jeffrey Atwood

Your correct! I put it back together wrong when removed it from my car to take the picture.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (vwtuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuning* »_Also if your MAF is backwards ca will run sucky and VERY RICH.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

he fixed that and the problem is persisting.








Have you reset the ECU after swapping the maf direction? Crazy thought...


----------



## 12V GTI (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Yes, i reset the ECU.


----------



## vwtuning (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_he fixed that and the problem is persisting.










ok I feel like a dumass now


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (vwtuning)*

Try swapping your 3bar fpr back in, reset the ecu, and see what happens?

Later,


----------



## Jumbopvp (May 1, 2010)

can anyone post pictures of your MAF relocation. i dont even know where to find it.


----------



## Jumbopvp (May 1, 2010)

nvm


----------

